# Anyone do virtual races?



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I do Gourdy's Pumpkin Run every year. I won't run unless chased by something really scary, but I do walk the 5k and if you carry a pumpkin, you earn the "tough pumpkin" medal as well as the finisher's medal.


----------

